

HTML2Canvas - dyscrete
http://html2canvas.hertzen.com/

======
kaiwetzel
Neat script, thanks for releasing it under an MIT license!

Cool to see support for FF 3.6, though for me the demos rendered nicer (and
faster) using Chrome (Safari, Opera on Mac seemed to work as well from a quick
check).

Why are the fonts thinner in the rendering sometimes, is this a limitation of
canvas-based font rendering?

~~~
melling
<rant> Firefox 3.6 is dead. People should stop supporting it. Market share is
around 3% and it officially becomes unsupported in April. If you don't like
the new Firefox use a different browser. </rant>

Sorry about that, but people can either support legacy browsers or add new
features, and too much time has already been wasted.

~~~
niklasvh
There is no additional code in the script which is there to just support FF
down to 3.6, the reason the script isn't supported on older FF versions is due
to lack of key methods missing/or partial support (i.e. getBoundingClientRect,
canvas etc.). Nor is there any functionality in the script that the support
for FF 3.6 is holding back.

------
vineet
Very nice.

This will be helpful to implement something like G+ 'Send feedback' mechanism.

~~~
maximz
voila: <http://hertzen.com/experiments/jsfeedback/>

~~~
vineet
Awesome. It needs a little polish, but I am looking forward to tweaking it and
trying it out.

------
senthilnayagam
awesome man :)

I never thought it was not possible , remember dabbling with xvfb and firefox
for a screenshot tool

